# Its COLD in Alaska



## chogori (Sep 27, 2010)

Im new to this group but I had a few questions for anyone so kind as to help. We got our first snow yesterday in my part of Alaska and it makes me want to go somewhere else for the winter! It will be 36 below 0 F soon. I am a highly skilled worker. I build cell phone towers and other tall towers. I assume there are cell phones in Portugal ( probably every country on Earth ) and I was wondering what I would have to do to come live there. Tower workers are a close-knit bunch and I can show up at any tower site in the world and be an asset. I want to go about it the right way though. Thank you!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There are only four operators here in Portugal, each have their own towers as sadly there was no sharing agreement from the start.

Optimus
TMN (Portugal Telecom)
Zapp
Vodafone

All easily found with a web search, why not fire off a few direct applications? You probably won't be impressed with the level of wages - for sure a lot less than you are getting now. Unless you have a European passport its going to prove difficult to get a work visa. Check with your local office of the Portuguese Consualte


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

And here in Sweden, we had our first snow four days ago! It is cold... 

Good luck with your search.


----------

